# [OT] KDE 3.4 - Was macht ihr?

## NightDragon

Ich bin etwa ein "Update-Freak" aber wills auch nicht übertreiben, daher würd mich interessieren was Ihr macht und auch wieso bzw. wieso nicht...

----------

## DerMojo

Hi!

Also ich hab 3.4 installiert sobald es verfuegbar war. Also unmask, keywords, ...

Hat sich gelohnt  :Smile:  Mittlerweile gefaellt mir sogar kmail...

Daniel

----------

## Gekko

Ich würde wenn dann nur das stable Testen...

Wobei ich meinem xfce4 treu bleib  :Cool: 

----------

## CampinoDesign

Ich hab schon 3.4 und bin zufrieden. War zwischenzeitlich mal zu enlightenment gewechselt, weil mir KDE zu träge war. Aber die 3.4 ist definitiv schneller und läuft bei mir jetzt seit ich es habe stabil  :Smile: 

// Campino

----------

## slick

[X] Nein ich warte bis es als "stabil" angesehen wird

Warum auch? Ich habe keine Motivation mir experimentelle Pakete zu installieren, außer es ist wirklich nötig. Wird schon Gründe haben warum es noch nicht stable ist.

----------

## Earthwings

Naja, KDE 3.4 ist ja upstream stable und nur die ebuilds sind unstable markiert. Da es außerdem noch in nem eigenen SLOT installiert wird, mache ich mir immer wenig Gedanken darum, ob ich ein stable oder unstable ebuild verwende. Selbst die alpha und beta Versionen haben meiner Erfahrung nach wenige Bugs, dementsprechend verwende ich bei KDE ausnahmsweise immer die höchste Version in Portage  :Smile: 

----------

## CampinoDesign

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wird schon Gründe haben warum es noch nicht stable ist.

 

müssen neue Pakete nicht eh ihre Zeit maskiert sein. Auch wenn sie ansich schon stabil laufen, halt nur noch nicht lange genug getestet wurden?

Insofern nicht wirklich ein Argument  :Wink: 

// Campino

----------

## Linuxpeter

Also ich bleibe bis auf weiteres bei KDE-3.3.2, da mich drei kleine Sachen noch stören bei 3.4:1. Postition der Desktop-Icons wurden bei mir nicht gespeichert

2. Position der Unterfensterleiste (Plugin) in kate wurde nicht gespeichert

3. Korn funkioniert nicht mehr richtig

Unter KDE-3.3.2 funkioniert bei mir wenigstens alles reibungslos.

x86_64 (amd64) System mit gentoo-sources-2.6.11

(Standard-Installation - KEINE SPLITTED EBUILDS)

----------

## schrippe

noch nicht updated, aber ich habe es vor. doch nur wie?

demaskiere ich alle pakete im portage, die ich installiert habe?

oder mache ich ein

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge `qpkg -I -nc kde` -v

es sind ja nun viele, bzw. alle, pakete nun einzeln verfügbar. wie z.b kmail.

----------

## karabela

ist schon abzusehen wann 3.4 nicht mehr masked ist ?

 *schrippe wrote:*   

> noch nicht updated, aber ich habe es vor. doch nur wie?
> 
> demaskiere ich alle pakete im portage, die ich installiert habe?
> 
> oder mache ich ein
> ...

 

so wie ich das mitbekommen habe ich ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" obsolete, siehe: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=215276

trag die pakete in /etc/portage/package.keywords ein. so in dem style :

kde-base/kde-3.4.0 ~x86Last edited by karabela on Thu Apr 21, 2005 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

ich warte mit dem update, bis es kde-3.4.1 oder 3.4.2 geben wird. Meine Erlebnisse auf meinem ~x86 Testrechner mit .0 releases (3.0.0; 3.1.0; 3.2.0 und 3.3.0) waren alle nicht sehr berauschend. Es waren immer irgendwo Fehler drin, die dann mit dem .1 oder .x release beseitigt waren. Das waren zwar alles keine gravierenden Fehler, aber ich fand es immer wieder lästig. Ärgerlich auch, wenn ein in einer älteren kde-Version funktionierendes Feature dann nach einem update auf einmal nicht mehr geht (mir fällt leider kein konkretes Beispiel mehr ein, aber das war schon mehrmals der Fall hier). Daher seit kde-3.1.4 mein Entschluß, auf meinen übrigen Rechnern immer einen oder zwei bugfixreleases abzuwarten.

Poly

----------

## tam

Ich wollte so schnell als möglich das 'switch user' haben, deshalb habe ich recht früh zu 3.4 gewechselt.

----------

## smurfer

N'Abend,

Normalerweise bin ich recht experimentierfreudig, werde jetzt allerdings noch auf den "stable"-Status warten. Zum einen bin ich momentan zeitlich recht eingeschränkt, zum anderen habe ich mir aber auch überlegt:

- Mal abwarten, wie man die "splitted ebuilds" und die Deinstallation der alten Version am besten bewerkstelligt, es entwickeln sich ja genügend Threads, HowTos und Tutorials zu dem Thema.

- Wie lange abwarten... hm, gute Frage, diese Entscheidung lasse ich mir vom Gentoo-Team mit dem Statuswechsel abnehmen.

- Zu guter letzt wächst die Vorfreude...  :Wink: 

Gruß, smurfer...

p.s.: Bereiten eigentlich die persönlichen ".kde" Einstellungen bzw. deren Übernahme Probleme, bzgl. Kontakt usw.?

----------

## NightDragon

Das mit den Einstellungen würde mich auch interessieren.

Sonst würde ich jetzt KDE 3.4 in den (geht ja nicht anderst) eigenen Slot installieren (was eh gut ist) und dann eben dmait mal etwas arbeiten.

Wie schauts aus? Backup von .kde oder so?

Was schlagen die vor die umgestiegen sind?

Ists wirklich sinvoll?

Bei mir ist das Problem das mir das aktuelle KDE etwas Probleme macht, von dem her sist eh nötig zu mergen, aber wenn dann will ichs gelich mit der neuen probieren.

Wurde intern viel gemacht? Also so stabilitätstechnisch? So kritische Sachen?

Ich hab da auf kde usw... zwar etwas gelesen aber nichts wo ich sage: aha ja das war wichtig.

(jetzt mal abgesehn vom User-Switch - den ich aber eh nicht brauche)

----------

## Roller

Ich habe seit der zweiten Beta von Kde 3.4 eben den 3.4 am laufen und habe absolut keine Probleme damit. 

Alle Einstellungen wurden übernommen, und ein paar neue Funktionen waren es ert den Umstieg zu wagen.

----------

## marc

Bugreports lesen, etwas warten und das Forum durchsuchen bis sich ein paar Opfer gefunden haben die es 'für mich'  :Smile:  mal getestet haben und dann selber probieren. Bis jetzt bin ich begeistert.

Am Anfang ist es echt 'sauschnell' gestartet, das macht es mittlerweile aber nicht mehr. Warum auch immer.

Außerdem sieht es super aus und die Benutzerumschaltung (endlich mal implementiert) funktioniert einwandfrei.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne KDE3.4 installieren. Nur bei mir geht es nicht.

Ich habe KDE3.4 mit Accept_keywords freigegen.

Dabei dann emerge -up "=KDE-BASE/KDEBASE-3.4.0" gemacht.

Der hat natürlich alles was geht gleich ebenfalls ein update gemacht.

Das ist bis jetzt auch alles gut geganen nur KDEBASE Packet bricht ab.

Siehe hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-321991-highlight-kde.html

Gruss Jörg

----------

## Marlo

Holaa Earthwings!

Meinen Glückwunsch zur Lila Blume.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## Earthwings

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> Holaa Earthwings!
> 
> Meinen Glückwunsch zur Lila Blume.
> 
> Gruß
> ...

 

Ich bin ein Bluuumenkind  :Laughing: 

Zur lila ICQ Blume hats noch nicht gereicht  :Sad: 

----------

## mondauge

Ich bin schon auf kde-3.4 seit es die ersten Beta-Packages dafür gegeben hat  :Wink:  Bis auf das Problem, dass die KDE es nicht rafft, die Icons da positioniert zu lassen, wo ich sie mal mühsam hingezogen hab, hab ich ich soweit auch noch keine ernsten Probleme gehabt.

----------

## Marlo

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zur lila ICQ Blume hats noch nicht gereicht 

 

Wenn Du die möchtest? Wie können wir Dir dabei helfen?

 :Very Happy: 

Ma

----------

## Kuhrscher

Ich hab KDE 3.4 so ungefähr eine Woche nach dem Release installiert. In erster Linie, weil ich das mit den Splitted-Ebuilds interessant fand. Das ist auch in meinen Augen der ganz wesentliche Vorteil.

----------

## cryptosteve

Ich werde warten, bis es stable ist. In dringenden Fällen greife ich schonmal auf ~x86 zurück, aber bei so einem Monster möchte ich mir das lieber ersparen, zumal kaum absehbar ist, welche Folgekonsequenzen das mit sich bringt.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

hm, ich weiss nicht ich warte lieber nocht , besonders will ich ein AMD64 hab , währä aber bei einer stabielen version für meinem 64 jederzeit dabei  :Smile: 

MFG BlackBurns_Gentoo

----------

## Marlo

 *Blackburns_gentoo wrote:*   

> hm, ich weiss nicht ich warte lieber nocht , besonders will ich ein AMD64 hab , währä aber bei einer stabielen version für meinem 64 jederzeit dabei 
> 
> 

 

Du kannst bedenkenlos zuschlagen und das Teil mergen. Gewöhnungsbedürftig ist es wohl, aber bietet wirklich schöne neue Möglichkeiten. Es lohnt sich und deine Amd64 Installation wird dadurch nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Gruß

Ma

----------

## sambatasse

Weiss jemand was los ist warum KDE 3.4 auf gentoo noch nicht stabil ist ?

Ist schon eine ganze weile raus und ander Diestries habes schon aufgelegt.

Benutze es zwar aber das testing irritiert mich.

----------

## NightDragon

Mich wundert auch wieso es nicht schon als testing maskiert ist.

Normalerweise müsste es jetzt ja schon als "stable" gelten.

Zuletzt gab es irgendwo im kdedevelopment - als großes - Probleme.

Oder täusche ich mich?

----------

